# BBC ANTI ELECTRIC CAR AGENDA?? Check this out!! Cheeky top gear spoof.....



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Very funny. I can't over how much "Jeremy" looks like the original idiot host.

JR


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

lol!! some people have entirely too much time on their hands


----------



## Electricwizz (Jun 2, 2011)

I know!! Gotta laugh really......raises the profiles of electric cars if nothing else!


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

Sad. Really, really, sad.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

That was actually pretty good His _"........In the world.."_ Could use some work but still not bad.

Top gear is one of my all time favorite shows despite the anti - electric car sentiments. I can sympathise with some of it, especially their critisism of low speed electric vehicles.

The only episode that irked me a little was when they profiled the million dollar honda clarity as superior to the tesla. But lets face it, one of the things that makes the show so successful, is their willingness to be politically incorrect about as many things as they can get away with.

Electric cars are pretty minor on their radar from what I can tell


Electricwizz, welcome to the forum. I embedded the link in your post for you.


----------



## Electricwizz (Jun 2, 2011)

I do agree - Top Gear is pretty funny, even if they have their agenda. Funny though, if they would get on board with the EVs, think how much faster they would make progress.....

Thanks for the welcome and the technical help - appreciated!


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

david85 said:


> Top gear is one of my all time favorite shows despite the anti - electric car sentiments.


Mine too. But I read once Top Gear isn't popular at all in northern America. Their humor would be to far from American humor. That isn't true? There was even talk of a special American version.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Jan said:


> Mine too. But I read once Top Gear isn't popular at all in northern America. Their humor would be to far from American humor. That isn't true? There was even talk of a special American version.


I'm not able to watch the show very often here so I'm not up to date with all the latest. Our cable TV never had it (and we got so fed up with the digital switch over that we had it disconnected!), and netflix is our only option - which I don't have much time to watch anyway

However much of their humor is at the expense of americans and it seems not everyone finds it funny. I read on other forums that episodes "made for american consumption" tend to be toned down a little (although most americans I chat with don't seem to care and are good natured about it). However there have been attempts to expand the franchise internationally and at least for a little while, there was an all australian version. It wouldn't surprise me if they tried to setup in the states. Everyone wants a piece of the american market no matter what it is


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

All the car guys I know love the show. I think there is a bit of a gulf between the car guys and the environmentalists in outlook. Critiquing a car guy's favorite car is a blonde vs. brunette kind of thing. Attacking something that is saving mother earth is like promoting a form of genocide for a hard core environmentalist.

Anyway, I personally like the show, and look at the electric car critiques the same way as SUVs get critiqued -- there is a time and place for each, and times and places where one doesn't work as well as the other.


david85 said:


> ... Top gear is one of my all time favorite shows despite the anti - electric car sentiments. I can sympathise with some of it, especially their critisism of low speed electric vehicles. ...


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Actually, large parts of the show are re-filmed for the US market, and some episodes aren't shown in the US at all. I would expect many Americans to be very offended by a lot of the UK show content, as Clarkson mercilessly criticises US, people/culture/cars


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. Yeah, they have some "made for America" shows where they strip the funny parts like the US is "the nanny state", "Americans are stupid", "bloody Americans" and so forth. Its hilarious, really, I don't know why some of us wouldn't find it so.

Then there's the Top Gear USA version filmed and hosted here. Think weekly, 60 min long, colonoscopy. To make it "funny" the producers started making references to British dentistry as if it were a form of 'revenge'. WTF? It ran on the History channel, I believe but it was painful to watch so it got canned. They also had three hosts. A real drift race driver, a comedian that wasn't and a car 'expert' that might have been the show's death sentence. If you watched even once, you'll instantly know who I'm talking about.

I suspect the real reason they haven't broken the NA market is because someone's being too greedy with the contract. So they rather not having it at all than taking in some money. 

The argument about accents or localized humor is also absurd. The segment of the market this would target is already fully connected to a global network and very much aware there's life beyond our borders. We still can't find Canada without the help of Google Maps... but that's another story.

JR


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

You guys are a little behind on your info. It was announced in Feb. that History would renew Top Gear USA for a second season. Wasn't nearly as funny as the british version, but we will see how it improves as the hosts develop more chemistry with each other.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ahh, see we didn't bother paying extra to keep the history channel after some changes happened with our cable provider. Then more changes happend and we lost discovery too. Then with the switch to digital and slower surfing/load times along with a convoluted setup and - *ploink!* - asked for it to be disconnected. The price kept climbing too.

Discovery used to be packed with all sorts of cool shows when I was a kid. From nature documentaries along with science and tech shows like helicopters, wings (wings of the red star being one of my favorites), movie magic was a pretty good one too. Mythbusters was the only thing I bothered watching toward the end. Oh well...

Some of the anti - american humor is funny but it can get old after a while. Besides, we're right up here in canda - doesn't anyone want to make fun of us for a change? We feel so left out sometimes...


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey David, that's too bad knowing all of those excellent channels actually originate in Canada. There aren't many good shows on TV these days but I do record every new episode of "How It's Made". 

I can't stand the cable set top box - none of them. I used to have their DVR too and after recording shows (cartoons) for the kids for nearly a year, they reset the darn box and wiped them all. That was about 5 years ago and it pushed me to switch to MythTV running on Linux. Haven't looked back and can't picture (no pun) myself using anything less. I build my own channel lineup that never changes like Cable Co does seemly on a weekly basis. If I know I'm going to a boring place to wait a lot, I drop a show or two to my phone so I can watch there. I can talk MythTV for days so I'll leave it at that.

See BBC? We have DVRs over here and can rewind over and over until we get the joke. Give us Top Gear! 

JR


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been looking at putting together an HTPC for a while now. Maybe I should give MythTV a shot.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. I think we might be drifting into a "chit-chat" category here... If you have a simple home network or have some experience with Linux, I highly recommend MythTV. I have 5 Ubuntu and 2 Windows clients plus a server. The clients are all PCs so they have dual function. While the more esoteric functions might have a bug or two, the basis of the product is rock solid. The Windows client is limited in function but works well in playing back recorded material and live TV. Several networked gaming consoles also work as MythTV players.

Look into Mythbuntu which is a distribution of ubuntu and MythTV, all integrated and ready to go. If you have a TV tuner that run on Linux or a cable set top box with a firewire connection, you're set.

JR


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

How bias one can be. I never noticed the anti American remarks. Well, they never stood out, to me, against other people. Mexicans are angry too. But after watching another show last week orso, I noticed it. Yeah, Americans are much more targeted. Lucky basterds. What's wrong with the Dutch?


----------

